# Just picked up and ounce..



## Fanboy (Jul 10, 2013)

hey guys.. i just picked up an ounce of Hydro Sour Diesel, and im love it right now


----------



## lurtur (Jul 10, 2013)

Looks dank, definitely worth smoking!


----------



## Constiello (Jul 10, 2013)

Is that all the ounce? if so it seems to be short some gram or two (by reference of your keyboard)

Looks like some good stuff though. A little yellow green but quality trim

upon close inspection it seems you've got at least two different strains or pheno in there
i could be trippin' though

happy smoking!


----------



## sketchyas (Jul 15, 2013)

your o is fine man ive had o vary from the bottom inch of a mason jar to the full jar.. all great smoke..


----------



## mr sunshine (Jul 15, 2013)

How much was it if more then 165 u got played!


----------



## rizzlaking (Jul 26, 2013)

how much was she


----------



## sikkinixx (Aug 7, 2013)

Damn Constiello, you must be like the Rain Man of weed to be able to know it's exact weight from a blurry picture next to a keyboard. And Mr. Sunshine, to totally know the value of herb on the other side of the country with a completely different market is really impressive too. You guys are so smart and cool...

Your oz looks sweet dude. I'd love to have some.


----------

